

All Eyes on France as Officials Enforce New Antipiracy Law - absconditus
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303550904575562130775993568.html

======
bediger
Holy cow, what an astonishingly biased article. It's all from the viewpoint of
"Intellectual Property" maximalists, with no examination of the Hadopi law
itself, or the possible consequences of the law. It doesn't even examine the
"125,000" IP addresses a day claim, which seems utterly absurd to me.

------
absconditus
"The implementation of France's new antipiracy law -— which is one of the
first in the world, along with similar legislation in South Korea, Taiwan and
Britain -— is considered a litmus test by other nations hoping to crack down
on intellectual property theft."

